# past due...



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

bagged the a4 this week, here are pics.
working out some final kinks (one valve went bad bringing it home last night)
and need to place the gauge, clean some stuff up, etc.
but pics of it thus far.









































Big Ups to [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh sweet Jeebus that is sexy! I love it! lets see some more specs on the system!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

Nice another Ohioan on Air.
Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

bear with me on specs because unlike most of the guys here, i relied heavily on mason and his knowledge than actually giving much input in way of what i wanted, but im def. learning fast now that its in my hands.
im running 2 viair compressors, 2 3 gallon tanks, all the valves and crap you see from mason and running bags on stock shocks for now... buying bilstein/koni's here over the weekend.
ill take some measurements as well.
for control, im running the dakota gauge which i need to mount in the ashtray so i can hide if needed and a 7-way switch mounted under drives seat, but which will be relocated to passengers side or through arm rest/center console.
everything is great, couldnt be happier, only problem is one of the valves is bad and keeps letting air in and it happened literally 5 miles from home when coming from cbus.
oh well... ill try to clean it up today (the car) and take more pics, hopefully mason can chime in and actually add substantial info and not my blabbering to help out.
enjoy!


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

oh and if anyone can throw suggestions my way as to how to get the front lower, we're all ears...
im taking out a plate in the fornt that cuts down on rattle that buys me a little more and im switching to shorter shocks, but im not sure which to run yet. so if anybody can chime in and point me the right way, id be grateful.
i dont want to cut inner fenders or body, and i dont feel safe hacking lollipops either... i dunno.
i go back and forth on the lollipop thing.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (madrussian)*

wow! I want those fittings to exit the trunk. clean as hell man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Looks great!!!


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

the rears are really nice!!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

oh my!
i never knew you sold your old car
new one looks sick though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looks amazing


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_wow! I want those fittings to exit the trunk. clean as hell man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats what I was thinking. what kind of fittings are they?
pic:


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are push to connect bulkhead fittings. Looks like 3/8 lines...
Very clean!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

very clean. u said u have dual 3 gallon tanks, where is the second one? i only see one. 
also do u have any pics of ur struts?? all assembled w/ bearing and w/e else. 
i dont like how the front bumper goes up, i like on the side shot it looks really good, but on the front it doesnt look as low. 
Are u keepig thsoe wheels or going w/ something else?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Are u keepig thsoe wheels or going w/ something else?

x2


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Lookin real hot.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

wheels are going away... the 2nd tank is mounted from the rear shelf, barely visible.
ill take pics of the whole trunk.
been trying to fix this valve all day, going to tighten down some stuff and redo 2 things in the trunk (placement of one group of lines, and the nut that holds it all down)
ill have pics soon, id have had them tonight but this damn valve took over. hahaha


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

WOW that thing is sick


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

Just noticed the fittings used to go through the drilled holes in the metal. Any info on those? I was just thinking about looking for some of those up as my rubber grommets keep moving around.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Just noticed the fittings used to go through the drilled holes in the metal. Any info on those? I was just thinking about looking for some of those up as my rubber grommets keep moving around.

http://www.mason-tech.com
he sells them in a package on there i believe.
if not email him or PM him, he'll get back quick. mason is the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (madrussian)*

now that is siick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (finallyavr6)*

Can't wait to see it with new wheels. Frame needs notching too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

hahaha... frame needs notching. you is crazy!
rabbit maybe, audi, never!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (madrussian)*

why not, everyone does it, and its no big deal.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

If you're not gonna notch the frame, there's no point to completely air out the rear... just doesn't look right, imo.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_If you're not gonna notch the frame, there's no point to completely air out the rear... just doesn't look right, imo.

You don't need to notch the frame on B6/B7 A4's, that's not what keeps you from getting lower. The upper control arms are the issue, they rest on the top of the fenderwell (which is metal, and part of the firewall, read: the car will creak and flex like a bitch if you cut into it).


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
You don't need to notch the frame on B6/B7 A4's, that's not what keeps you from getting lower. The upper control arms are the issue, they rest on the top of the fenderwell (which is metal, and part of the firewall, read: the car will creak and flex like a bitch if you cut into it).

Oh ok. Well, in any case, the rear should be aired up if the front doesn't come down, IMO. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

the front will come down some more....
its an issue or removing a plate, getting shorter shocks, and possibly shaving/grinding a tad.
but i like my rear dumped, even if my front isn't as low....


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (madrussian)*

So when are we getting some decent pics of the setup? I want to see how Mason Tech decided to do this.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Oh ok. Well, in any case, the rear should be aired up if the front doesn't come down, IMO. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

agreed. natural forward rake is 100x better than reverse rake, no matter how low the car is.


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (tmvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome work i like the setup


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

jesus christ, http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

i cleaned it all up and installed the gauge in the ashtray...
i also washed the car and everything, so i went to take pics, but they came out blurry.
we'll see.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (madrussian)*

Looks great!


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

pics. i know i know.
maybe today?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (madrussian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madrussian* »_pics. i know i know.
maybe today?

idk u tell us, u took them


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

ohh they finally figured out the quattro set up
looks dope


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

Air ride for Quattro cars has been figured out for quite some time.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Looks good dude, curious to see which wheels you're gonna throw on..


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

w







w thats siiick


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

wheels are coming soon...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looking good!


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Looking good!

you sellin the rabbit or the air ride? why so


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Selling the whole shebang(sp?).
Buying a house.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

good excuse. pm a price for the air ride setup... maybe we can work something out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEvRVJiWIvY
video for you guys.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (madrussian)*

nice video. seems to go up quite nicely! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (madrussian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madrussian* »_good excuse. pm a price for the air ride setup... maybe we can work something out.


I'm selling it all together, the car and the airride together.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
I'm selling it all together, the car and the airride together.









i dont need a 2nd rabbit








sell me your white rubs bumpers and air ride damnit... hahaha


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (madrussian)*

I dont know if you done this yet or not, but a good man told me about this. If your car buttoms out with fenders resting on upper control arms, you can cut that small rubber control arm bumpstop (there should be 1 on each side) and that will allow them to trevel in more. you may gain 8-10mm up front


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (madrussian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madrussian* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEvRVJiWIvY
video for you guys.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I dont know if you done this yet or not, but a good man told me about this. If your car buttoms out with fenders resting on upper control arms, you can cut that small rubber control arm bumpstop (there should be 1 on each side) and that will allow them to trevel in more. you may gain 8-10mm up front









well i ordered shorter shocks (koni's) for the front, and im removing a plate in there tha cuts down on noise/wear?
both of those will buy me room, and when im in there, i will attempt what you mentioned above.


----------

